# Jd 2555



## chec13 (Aug 7, 2007)

I BOUGHT A JD 2555 AND WAS TOLD IT WAS AROUND A 1990 MODEL. WHAT INFO DO I NEED AND WHAT DO I DO WITH THE INFO TO FIND OUT WHAT YEAR THIS TRACTOR WAS BUILT?
ALSO= IT HAS 2500 HOURS +/-, NEW BACK TIRES,NEW SEAT,NO LEAKS, NO SMOKE AND A 146 JD LOADER. RUNS GREAT.
PAID 12K FOR IT. WHAT DO YOU THINK?
TIME WILL TELL I GUESS.
THANKFUL FOR INFO,
CHEC 1340
GRAHAM,TX.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Chec,

I moved your original post HERE so it would get the most exposure.


----------

